# Grinding Knee



## Kels823 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello Ladies. Ive been doing alot more working out l8ly (lost 26lbs so far, whoohoo!!). Ive never had probs w/ my knees EVER. But since about last September-ish, my right knee has been killing me.. I first noticed it when I began spinning classes but I thought it was just the effect of a new exercise, etc. I havent been spinning in a while (been mostly running, elliptical, kickboxing, dance), for some months actually. But my knee... wheneven I bend, it grinds (almost like a crunching sound). And sometimes when I try to do my squats on the smith machine, it tries to tighten up on me a bit. I can still push thru (cuz Im so gangsta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but its a noticeable discomfort. Not really sure whats causing this. :shrug: The lady @ GNC suggested that I take Glucosamine 30mins before my workouts and it should help w/ my joints. But I was thinking maybe to start wearing a knee brace?? Im 24 so I never thought I would be having knee probs so early.   Ne thoughts of course are appreciated... TIA.


----------



## Femme (Apr 10, 2007)

People have knee problems from very early age.. But what I would suggest is really going to the doctor.  I wouldn't depend on those pills because they can make things worse.  Two of my friends had problems with their knees, and the same grinding effect.  One went to the doctor and now has to wear a  knee brace, the other didn't listen and continued to play on the knee.  She ended up tearing a muscle and having to get surgery.  soo..


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 10, 2007)

Take glucosamine if you can, just because it's a good supplement for your joints, but you really should go to the doctor. I've got the same situation with my knee and will be hitting the doc up in August to see what the problem is.


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a lot of problems with my right knee. 

i've have two knee surgeries, and i will always have soreness and that "Grinding" feeling.

first i had a torn meniscus, and then i had Osteochondritis dissecans (occurs when a loose piece of bone or cartilage separates from the end of the bone, often because of a loss of blood supply and insufficient amounts of calcium. in my case it was the loss of blood supply).

I would see a doctor and try and get an MRI.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 10, 2007)

It's my left knee, but I have a similar problem. It just came up out of the blue, and it sucks. 

It's gotten better since I started wearing a soft knee brace.  I also take something called Serrapeptase...you can get it from a vitamin store. It helps with swelling and joint health. 

Also, my doctor yelled at me and told me to stop sitting 'indian style', because sitting with your legs all folded like that isn't good for knees. Who knew?!


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeesh... thx so much for all the responses so far. Guess Id better make a drs appt just to be safe.


----------

